# What to do for sneezing, running noses, and coughing.



## WalnutGroveFarm

I need help greatly. My goats have started sneezing and their noses are gross, and a few of them are coughing along with the sneezing and snotting. What would be the best course of action for them. Would nutridrench help or should I go get some antibotics. My six week old babies are even sneezing and that scares me to death. I have some vet rx would that help them.  Need some advice greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## StaceyRosado

First take temps on everyone.

If they dotn have a high temp then I wouldnt give antibiotics. 

Sounds like you have a cold with all your goats.

What color is the runny nose? if it is clear then just watch to make sure it doesnt change in color. If it is green or yellow then yes start on antibiotics.

If you do start on Penicillin it is a 5-7 day treatment. 1cc per 20lbs (you cant OD them on Pen so estimate high on weights if need be, some people actually give it 1cc per 10lbs)

VetRx would certaily help with symptoms. Nutri Drench is awesome. Yup give both. They are supportive theropy.


----------



## Thanatos

What she said :thumb:


----------



## RunAround

What Stacey said. 

Also listen to their chest. If you can here the rattling in their chest then it has moved into their lungs and it's time to start antibiotics.


----------



## toth boer goats

Ditto ....what they all said.. :wink:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm

Im sorry its taken me so long to reply back, with work and all its seems hectic around here most of the time. Right now the snot seems to be white but its thick looking. They sneeze and its blows out every where. The little six week old babies are starting to cough and this does worry me. I know this sound bad but I am scared to death to do temps. I got a show in two weeks if I cant get them better then I wont be able to show. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## cdtrum

I am just going through this exact thing with my 12wk old......I was also using VetRx, Nutri-drench and vitamin C.....which is all great stuff, but my little guy started running high fever and I decided to take him to the vet...he too had the thick white snot, that when he sneezed it went everywhere and coughing so bad! I am no expert on goats, but my vet said that Pen (which I had here) was not going to be strong enough :shrug: ! I love my vets, but I am also not so ignorant to not know that vets also are in it for money....but I went with my gut and took him into the vet.....last night after getting the shot yesterday morning, he was already showing signs of improvement.


----------



## StaceyRosado

it isnt hard to take their temp.

Have someone hold their head (adult) or hold them in their lap (kid). Take a digital thermometer and stick it in their anus only a little bit. I like the 9 sec read out I have but a minute/30 sec one will do as well. It is easier then it seems.


As to the white snot. Sounds like you may want to start antibiotics, how long have they had the snots and coughing with no improvement?

if you do give antibiotics I suggest Biomycin. It is a one shot (or everyother day if needed) shot so you dont have to keep sticking them every day.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm

The babies just started it, but the older goat has been doing it for a few days. I was listening to my neighbor who has raised goats for four years. They said to let it run its course, but then when I did see any improvement in a few days I wanted to ask you all because you have helped me so much in the past. Where would you get the medicine you just suggested, can you get it at TSC or does it have to come from a vet. Thanks again.


----------



## StaceyRosado

Biomycin is at TSC but if they dont have it or are out of it LA 200 is the same thing. Biomycin just has an anti sting in it (LA 200 stings real bad).


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm

Ok thanks is this something that is a cold medicine kept in the fridge, or does it just set on the shelf. Is this a muscle shot or SQ shot. Thanks again.


----------



## StaceyRosado

No not in the fridge. And the bottle should say if it is IM or SQ I think you can do either. Check the lable though


----------

